# Air compressor?



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay, so I don't know much about air compressors, except that I've found recently that I really have a need for one. I know that there are several different types, but I was wondering if there was one kind that could do it all and be bought for a reasonable price? I need it to inflate flat tires, operate nail guns, finish nail guns, brad guns, etc.

Buying used is probably the way I'll go, but I don't know enough about air compressors to know what I'm looking for. Any help?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got several and would be lost without them. They're great for airing up a low tire but I use mine mostly for operating nail guns, staplers, and finish nailers. I've got two small portable ones that I use most of the time because they're light and easy to haul around. I also have a big 20 gallon one that I bought so I could run larger air tools like impact wrenches and such. 

I don't think I'd bother with used unless you find one in really good condition for a great price. You can get a small pancake compressor for around $100 that will do the job fine. I've got a pancake compressor that I've had for fifteen years and it works great. It's a Sears and it weighs a ton though so I bought a smaller lighter cylinder tank model that's a bit easier to carry around. That one works fine too. 

John


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Since you had to ask, I will second the motion for a pancake compressor.


Watch the sales, you can often get a deal on a kit which will include both the compressor and a couple of guns.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

This is what I run on my job sites.


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Got it: Pancake Compressor.

I've always been a fan of Craftsman tools, they're affordable and come with a lifetime warranty (hand tools anyway, I've had to replace ALL 3 of my ratchets. They did so with no questions asked!). 

I'll have to keep my eyes out for a pancake compressor with accessories for sale.


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

Check out the Ridgid dual tank compressor at the Home Depot. You can run more tools off of it at the same time, than you probably own. It will handle 3 roofing guns at the same time with guys that know what there doing, and not skip a beat. My buddy has his for over 5 years and he use's the heck out of it daily, building and automotive.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

kccaro said:


> Got it: Pancake Compressor.
> 
> I've always been a fan of Craftsman tools, they're affordable and come with a lifetime warranty (hand tools anyway, I've had to replace ALL 3 of my ratchets. They did so with no questions asked!).
> 
> I'll have to keep my eyes out for a pancake compressor with accessories for sale.


May want to hear one of these babies run before you decide, most of the less costly ones sound like a b-52 taking off, extreemly loud, but then you get what you pay for. I like the idea of used, for next to nothing, you can get 3 times as much. I grabbed mine at a pawn shop about 20 years ago, still taking off and landing LOL.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

kccaro said:


> Got it: Pancake Compressor.
> 
> I've always been a fan of Craftsman tools, they're affordable and come with a lifetime warranty (hand tools anyway, I've had to replace ALL 3 of my ratchets. They did so with no questions asked!).
> 
> I'll have to keep my eyes out for a pancake compressor with accessories for sale.


You may end up doing better at HD, Lowe's or Menards.

Both my compressors are Bostich and I like them.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

If you plan on using it once in a while, an oilless one is fine, but if you plan on more constant use, get an oil model. They might cost just a very small tad more, but generally last longer and run a little quieter too. There's just a little bit more maintenance to them though. I've been very happy for several years with my Porter Cable 3HP, 4gal. side stacked oilless model, but I don't think they make it anymore.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

If you dont plan to use it dailey get an oil less. I bought an emglow twin tank many years ago and it runs great. But it is a bear in cold weather with the oil it is hard to start and will pop circuit breakers and fuses. But it is made to last. Although the new oilless seem to last pretty good these days. 

Watch lowes depot etc.... Kits with air lines, fittings, tools etc are always on sale and some are darn good deals.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got oil type and oil less. Pros and cons on both sides. The oiled type are quieter, but they're heavier to lug around. The oil less are noisier, but they're a lot lighter. 

I was at Home Depot today and looked while I was there. They have two different smaller size compressors @ $99 each. One is a pancake type and the other has a plastic shield around the works so I couldn't tell but it had wheels on it too. They do have a Porter Cable pancake type package deal with a compressor and a couple of finish nailers but it's $239.

John


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

My go to interior compressor (I have a twin tank wheel barrow for bigger jobs) is a all plastic encased Bostich which is great for a finish nailer. It isn't all that heavy or loud and I use the orange pvc hose for inside as it is non-marring and I try and keep it clean.

For small jobs, I only release from the hose clamp enough hose to get me to my work area and it keeps things simple.


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

I've had a couple Craftsman compressors. They're garbage, unless you get a high end model. The pistons are paper thin and wear out in no time. The Husky's at Home Depot are OK. Loud as hell and usually don't last too long. I had one of those $99 ones almost start a fire when the motor mount broke and the cooling fan chopped some electrical wires and started shooting sparks everywhere. Lucky I was right there when it happened. 

I'm not sure if they even make them any longer, but I picked up one of these from Meijers a few years back for $120 around Christmas time. Damn good compressor. Worth at least twice what I paid.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have had the Husky pictured for about a year. So far no trouble, but they are loud. I also have a Craftsman 20 gallon I have had for 20 years and still going strong.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

The Craftsman pancake that I have is over 15 years old and I've used it A LOT. Still going strong and no problems. It is heavier than heck though for a unit of its size. That's why I bought a smaller and lighter unit for taking into customer's homes. 

John


----------



## Supa Roosta (Jul 1, 2003)

No matter what type of compressor you buy, be sure to buy some Air Tool Oil.
A couple of drops down the nipple and your Air Tools will LOVE you for it.
Extends life and performance of the Tool.

This is where the DIY'ers fail, and wonder why the tools fail or lose performance.

There are recipes for making your own oil online, but the stuff isn't that expensive and well worth the investment.

PS, you don't need for the Air Chuck to inflate tires, that would lead to a break down in the tires make-up.


----------

